# Patent: A New EF 50mm f/1.2L Optical Formula Referenced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2018)

```
<p><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-ef-lenses-rumours-and-news/">Northlight</a> has also uncovered a <a href="http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20180095256">patent from the USPTO</a> showing improved chromatic aberration and field curvature. A bunch  of prime lenses, including a new EF 50mm f/1.2L (shown above) optical formula are referenced.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## CanonGrunt (Apr 5, 2018)

Ooooh, ahhhhhh... Time for some speculation.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 5, 2018)

Optically similar to the 85 IS only at f1.2 with 35 L II AF and I’m buying no matter the price :


----------



## pixel8foto (Apr 5, 2018)

Nah, can't imagine anyone wanting one of these.


----------



## jolyonralph (Apr 5, 2018)

Don't canon already have enough 50mm lenses?

Stupid canon! No-one wants more 50mm lenses


----------



## Respinder (Apr 6, 2018)

I'd rather take an f/1.0L personally..
(Hey, one can dream, right?)


----------



## Mac Duderson (Apr 6, 2018)

50mm 1.2L ii 
50mm 1.4 IS  ;D
28mm 1.4L BR  ;D 8)
Please Canon!


----------



## Lucidmike78 (Apr 6, 2018)

I really hope that it can keep its size. The 50mm 1.2L is probably the smallest L lens which makes it very versatile. For that reason it'll always have a place in my bag when I need it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 6, 2018)

1 Sony is better.
2 Canon is late to the party.
3 Won't have that magic character.
4 Not as sharp as Sigma.
5 It's a pickle jar.

What have I missed?


----------



## Viggo (Apr 6, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> 1 Sony is better.
> 2 Canon is late to the party.
> 3 Won't have that magic character.
> 4 Not as sharp as Sigma.
> ...



6. Way too expensive


----------



## hendrik-sg (Apr 6, 2018)

i want a 50L TS-e 0.7 IS medium format pancace, for 50$.... optically at least as good as a 35L ii of course. Stupid optical designers all together :'(


----------



## Talys (Apr 7, 2018)

Viggo said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > 1 Sony is better.
> ...



7. Nobody wants a lens that big!


----------

